# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travelmate for bicycle trip to Turkey-Iran-Pakistan-India 2010

## TravelMate

Hy to All,
I'm looking for (a) travelmate(s) for a 6-12 month bicycle trip to Asia from August 2010. Plan is Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, India and maybe Nepal and / or China. For now I'm the only traveller, one more friend is planning but not sure yet.
Essential: good bicycle and good spirit.
Contact me at szabadsag@citromail.hu

----------


## martinguptill

If you are going to participate in a bicycle trip or race then there are many things that you should have to be consider in your mind as an useful tips.Also you should wear some accessories for your safety.

----------

